# Snowy Mountain?



## Greg (Jul 10, 2002)

Anyone have any information or recommendations for backpacking or basecamping Snowy Mountain in the Southern Adirondacks? We'd like to spend two nights in the area and are looking for hike suggestions, loops, etc... We've never been to the area. Any thoughts?


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 12, 2002)

Snowy Mountain is on my to do list for the summer as well and as far as I know there is just the one main trail leading to the summit.  It is red marked and leaves State Route 30 7.3 miles south of Indian Lake.  There is a well-marked parking area on the east side of the road.  Tourism in this area tends to be geared towards the regions many lake - Indian Lake, Blue Mountain Lake, Long Lake, Harris Lake, Racquette Lake and so on and so forth.  I don't know of any mountain-type campsites, but am no expert on the area.  The good news is that finding a trailside place to camp along the trail to Snowy Mountain shouldn't be difficult as the first 1.2 miles of the 3.9-mile one-way hike are relatively flat.  The steep, high peak type ascent ascent starts after Beaver Brook.  Good luck, although I'm not sure this is a two-night stay kind of mountain.  There are several other fire towers in the area.  Check out Views from on High by John Freeman or Discovering the Southern Adirondacks by Barbara McMartin.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks N.D. It looks like Snowy is better suited for a dayhike than a two night basecamp. We'll probably head off to Dry River or the Pemi.


----------



## Mike P. (Jul 18, 2002)

Good idea Greg, it's on my to do list for day hikes also.  What they do have in that area is kayak camping on some fo the lakes where you camp on islands.  I think Long &/or Indian lake in vicinity of Snowy has kayak/canoe camping.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 31, 2002)

Did it yesterday. Excellent hike - definitely recommended.  Best place to camp was a clearing on the right just before the first of three crossings of Beaver Brook.  Site is right on the Brook so it obviously violates the rule, but it had a stone fire pit and looked well used.  Just the one trail to the top with awesome views of the nearby lakes.  Very popular trail.


----------

